# A Flathead Dream



## BASSINaDL (Aug 24, 2010)

Just thought this was cool. I didnt know they acted like this.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I wonder what time of the year that it.

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TeamClose (May 23, 2005)

October 27 2012


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

That was amazing


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

Pretty cool vid!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

